

Israeli Startup Is Making Beer (Yes, Beer) Smarter With The Beer Analytics - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2013/07/israeli-startup-is-making-beer-yes-beer-smarter/

======
new299
Making Beer smarter isn't actually that surprising. Guinness did a huge amount
of work in statistics for quality control, in particular:

"The breweries pioneered several quality control efforts. The brewery hired
the statistician William Sealy Gosset in 1899, who achieved lasting fame under
the pseudonym "Student" for techniques developed for Guinness, particularly
Student's t-distribution and the even more commonly known Student's t-test."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinness](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinness)

------
phren0logy
I thought this was going to be something geekier like brewpi.com but alas it's
for tracking sales. I disagree with the assertion that this "makes beer
smarter," though it may make _selling_ beer smarter.

